# Where is the Sigma 14mm F1.8?



## RGF (May 19, 2017)

Any word on the status of this lens?


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (May 19, 2017)

last Weekend I went to my camera dealer here in Germany who organizes a little trade fair two times a year. At his mini trade fair some represantatives from Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Fuji, Sigma, Tamron, Manfrotto,... are present.
I asked the Sigma represantative if he knows something about availability and price.
He also could not say when the 14mm f1.8 lens will be available.

regards
Frank


----------



## BeenThere (May 19, 2017)

Probably still working out manufacturing details; like how to inexpensively manufacture that huge front element.


----------



## tron (May 19, 2017)

So it seems they announced it in advance merely to stop people from getting the Samyang 14mm 2.4 which is a real lens today!


----------



## LordofTackle (May 19, 2017)

Photorex said:


> last Weekend I went to my camera dealer here in Germany who organizes a little trade fair two times a year. At his mini trade fair some represantatives from Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Fuji, Sigma, Tamron, Manfrotto,... are present.
> I asked the Sigma represantative if he knows something about availability and price.
> He also could not say when the 14mm f1.8 lens will be available.
> 
> ...



Lichtblick in Konstanz?

-Sebastian


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 19, 2017)

Sigma basically announced their release schedule for the year. To my knowledge the 14mm is actually the final of the four lenses announced. Expect the 24-70 next.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (May 19, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> Photorex said:
> 
> 
> > last Weekend I went to my camera dealer here in Germany who organizes a little trade fair two times a year. At his mini trade fair some represantatives from Canon, Nikon, Hasselblad, Fuji, Sigma, Tamron, Manfrotto,... are present.
> ...



Yes. This is the dealer I meant.


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 19, 2017)

tron said:


> So it seems they announced it in advance merely to stop people from getting the Samyang 14mm 2.4 which is a real lens today!



If I had not already had my copy of the Samyang, I wonder if I would have waited? As it is, I really enjoy the Samyang.


----------



## wldbil (May 19, 2017)

I also bought the Rokinon 14mm F/2.4 instead of waiting for the Sigma. I'm very happy with its performance.


----------



## LordofTackle (May 19, 2017)

Photorex said:


> Yes. This is the dealer I meant.



I've been there as well. I hoped that maybe they had a test version of the 14mm with them and I also wanted to try some of their newer lens releases (85, 135).

I was pretty annoyed when the Sigma guy told me that almost all lenses they had with them were in Nikon mount -.-

But luckily there was also a lot of other interesting stuff to see and try 

-Sebastian


----------



## chrysoberyl (May 20, 2017)

Although I have the Samyang 14mm 2.4, I will consider this lens if the coma is good and it comes in a Pentax K-1 mount.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 20, 2017)

I'm still waiting too. I was speaking to an agent. He's waiting to get a copy. He expects the coma to be good, he heard it would be.


----------



## NancyP (May 26, 2017)

Samyang 14 f/2.8 is pretty decent except for the godawful mustache distortion, which is less of an issue for landscape/astro than for architectural photography. (assuming that you got a centered copy). I would be tempted by the Sigma 14 f/1.8 if it has simpler distortion and low coma.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 29, 2017)

NancyP said:


> Samyang 14 f/2.8 is pretty decent except for the godawful mustache distortion, which is less of an issue for landscape/astro than for architectural photography. (assuming that you got a centered copy). I would be tempted by the Sigma 14 f/1.8 if it has simpler distortion and low coma.



The Samyang 14mm f/2.4 actually does well on both counts. Simpler distortion and the best coma performance I've seen from any lens.


----------

